# AMT Bigfoot



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 8, 2001)

I just picked up the AMT Bigfoot kit today.
It's a well designed kit. It snaps and press fits together which is good for kids.
It gives them a good result as a first time exposure to figure modeling.
The GLOW in the dark bits are nicely done.

I'm going to glue my copy together, sand, fill, and paint it.
I like the fact that the eyes and teeth are press fit in place.
The eyes are easier to paint when made this way.
I wish more model companies would make figure kits with separate eyes. 

It's a quick fun subject for a cold winter day. 

Great job AMT, and I appreciate the fact that it's made in the USA. :thumbsup:

Cheers.
GHB :wave:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Yeah, I'm getting this one!! Love Glow kits!!


----------



## noahasarcmi (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the review GHB...!! 

I am looking for something my 6 yr old daughter can build for the first time and not get frustrated. Does this kit fit the bill? I need something pretty simple for her and she loves monsters. Would you recommend this for a 6 yr old that has adult supervision? 

Thanks!


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 8, 2001)

noahasarcmi said:


> Thanks for the review GHB...!!
> 
> I am looking for something my 6 yr old daughter can build for the first time and not get frustrated. Does this kit fit the bill? I need something pretty simple for her and she loves monsters. Would you recommend this for a 6 yr old that has adult supervision?
> 
> Thanks!


YES!... It's a great snap together kit for a 6 year old if supervised.
It says on the box skill level 2 for 10 and up. It goes together easy. 
She might need some help pressing some of the parts together.
The torso would be one of those places where having a helper
would be good.

If you both build it together it will be a lot of fun. 

Hope this helps.
GHB :wave:


----------



## noahasarcmi (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for that! Need to call my LHS and get one on order! 


-Nathan


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Thunder Hawk said:


> I just picked up the AMT Bigfoot kit today.
> It's a well designed kit. It snaps and press fits together which is good for kids.
> It gives them a good result as a first time exposure to figure modeling.
> The GLOW in the dark bits are nicely done.
> ...


I look forward to this one, I never knew it existed until Round 2 announced it's re-issue. Any pics?


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I've heard some criticizm in regard to this release but honestly I've been looking forward to it from the moment it was announced.


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 8, 2001)

I wont look good snapped together as is.
A lot of seams and gaps to deal with.
It will be awesome looking with good paint job.

GHB :wave:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey guys its a sweet kit and just gotten mine in the other day(see pics below).But did have the original years and years ago and really happy to see it get reissued again for those who missed out on the Original one.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

And here I'd thought this one had been cancelled! What fun!
Looking forward to seeing built-ups.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mrmurph said:


> And here I'd thought this one had been cancelled! What fun!
> Looking forward to seeing built-ups.


MrMurph,on the plastic wrap that was on the box it had a sticker stating limited run with how many is going to be made.But cant find the sticker now and might have thrown it out.But soon as get done with couple kits definitly hitting this one up with paints as its been way to long since had one:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

We could definitely do with a newly tooled Bigfoot (and Yeti) in styrene but it's still nice to see this kit back.......especially as we thought R2 weren't repopping it.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> We could definitely do with a newly tooled Bigfoot (and Yeti) in styrene...


You want a Yeti? Buy this kit and paint it white.


----------



## stymye (Jan 3, 2005)

.. that's funny ... the AMT Bigfoot I have on my table right now is a monster truck model..... lol


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

stymye said:


> .. that's funny ... the AMT Bigfoot I have on my table right now is a monster truck model..... lol


LOL, I asked the owner of my LHS to order the AMT Bigfoot kit for me, the truck is what he got, still waiting on the monster kit.


----------



## Mars - 1 (Dec 6, 2002)

Laugh if you will, but this kit has been high on my grail list for years. Mine just came and I've started filling seams and such...........Later today: Bigfoot vs. Dremel!!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> You want a Yeti? Buy this kit and paint it white.




I was thinking the very same thing.

Seriously though...........as glad as I am they've reissued it.......a new BF and Yeti in styrene could be a good subject for a kit manufacturer. No licensing fees and everyone's heard of those 2 creatures.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

SUNGOD said:


> I was thinking the very same thing.
> 
> Seriously though...........as glad as I am they've reissued it.......a new BF and Yeti in styrene could be a good subject for a kit manufacturer. No licensing fees and everyone's heard of those 2 creatures.



Great subject for either Pegasus or Monarch. :thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Solium said:


> Great subject for either Pegasus or Monarch. :thumbsup:




Yes....though I'd prefer Monarch did it as Pegasus would do it in vinyl.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Bigfoot is the kind of figure that cries out vinyl... fewer seams that way. Otherwise you get some crap texture issues like the Aurora King Kong where the fur thins out around the seams, and then you have the seams themselves.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Just wondering, this is a old kit re-released by Round 2, was it an original design or a tie in with Bigfoot and Wildboy Saturday morning series long ago?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> Bigfoot is the kind of figure that cries out vinyl... fewer seams that way. Otherwise you get some crap texture issues like the Aurora King Kong where the fur thins out around the seams, and then you have the seams themselves.




But that's an older kit and tooling technology's improved since then....and I'm sure I've seen a vinyl Bigfoot a while back too.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Just wondering, this is a old kit re-released by Round 2, was it an original design or a tie in with Bigfoot and Wildboy Saturday morning series long ago?


I am pretty sure it was just an original design since the kit predates the TV show by six or seven years. 
Too bad they didn't re-issue it as a TV show tie-in, there probably would have been more of the kits around. Not an issue now since it has been re-released.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Just wondering, this is a old kit re-released by Round 2, was it an original design or a tie in with Bigfoot and Wildboy Saturday morning series long ago?


I remember the kit when it came out and there was no tie in wtih the TV show.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Mars - 1 said:


> Later today: Bigfoot vs. Dremel!!


Ohhh, that's what happened to my original issue kit from back in the day. Well...it wasn't a _Dremel_, exactly. See, I had seen _Harry and the Hendersons_ when it was first released in 1987 and decided I wanted a Harry kit, and I still had the Bigfoot kit in my stash, so...well, you do the math. I think I got as far as removing his hairline and most of his face, and this was long before I knew about such products as Aves Apoxie Sculpt or realized I have little to no talent for sculpting...so he's still in a box somewhere in my garage waiting for cosmetic surgery.  One of these days...maybe...


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

My preference would also be vinyl over styrene, but not the stuff Pegasus uses -- it's too soft. The type the garage kit guys use, as well as AMT and Monogram for their figure kits is much easier to work with. It's harder, sturdier, lighter, it's actually sandable to varying degrees, works with actual vinyl glue, and doesn't have that oily feel to it. I was told that's just mold release, but I wonder, because it seems to have embedded itself in the material, and continues to leech out even after a good scrub. The downside to the vinyl would be that it would automatically cost more to produce, and thus have a higher shelf price.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

After reading stories about vinyl degrading, warping, shrinking etc over the years (and experiencing it myself) I stay away from the stuff.

Modern tooling technology could make a really nice BF/Yeti kit in styrene and a plastic kit is a totally different thing from vinyl or resin. 

I'm not saying it's the case on here but some people can't seem to understand that some people don't regard vinyl kits as a substitute for a proper plastic kit.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> I'm not saying it's the case on here but some people can't seem to understand that some people don't regard vinyl kits as a substitute for a proper plastic kit.


It works both ways too that some people cant understand that styrene (while great) also has impossible limitations and is not the best or only medium for a kit. Look at the rather crappy texture and gap issues with Gorgo ...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> It works both ways too that some people cant understand that styrene (while great) also has impossible limitations and is not the best or only medium for a kit. Look at the rather crappy texture and gap issues with Gorgo ...






Not anymore. There's not much now that can't be done in styrene compared to vinyl (look at the sculpting on the new Moebius Bela Dracula) for a start.

The only real disadvantage with styrene is that it's much more expensive to make plastic kits......but if every manufacturer thought like that....there'd be no Monarch or Moebius...and plastic kits would be a thing of the past.

And would there be as much interest in Monarchs kits if they were vinyl and not plastic? 

I don't think there would be......and that's because a plastic kit is a totally different experience to a vinyl or resin kit. For a start those 2 mediums can be copied easily by recasters which isn't a good thing.....whilst a plastic kit can't be copied by some guy in a garage in Thailand or the Everglades.

As for Gorgo it's not out yet so might be tweaked.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

SUNGOD said:


> The only real disadvantage with styrene is that it's much more expensive to make plastic kits....but if every manufacturer thought like that....there'd be no Monarch or Moebius...and plastic kits would be a thing of the past.
> And would there be as much interest in Monarchs kits if they were vinyl and not plastic?
> I don't think there would be......and that's because a plastic kit is a totally different experience to a vinyl or resin kit. For a start those 2 mediums can be copied easily by recasters which isn't a good thing.....whilst a plastic kit can't be copied by some guy in a garage in Thailand or the Everglades. As for Gorgo it's not out yet so might be tweaked.


Explain please.
1. Why are plastic kits more expensive, simply because of the expense to create the steel molds, or is there something else?
2. Why would interest wain if Monarch and/or Moebius started creating vinyl or resin? Realizing the mediums are different to work with, but neither the characters, sculpting quality or final product quality should change. Are there really styrene purists out there? On a personal note, I don't care what medium kit 'X' comes in. If I like the character, the sculpting is good and the price is right, it's mine.
3. Why would a styrene kit be any harder to copy? It would be easy enough to build a kit, pour some silicone around it and pour resin to your hearts content. Many people do that anyway for spare/modification parts for this or that kit. Or, it shouldn't be that tough to scan parts and laser or machine out a mold for injection if there were deep enough pockets backing it. Granted, not by someone in a corrugated steel shack in BFE Thailand or the PI, but....


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Disco58 said:


> Explain please.
> 1. Why are plastic kits more expensive, simply because of the expense to create the steel molds, or is there something else?
> 2. Why would interest wain if Monarch and/or Moebius started creating vinyl or resin? Realizing the mediums are different to work with, but neither the characters, sculpting quality or final product quality should change. Are there really styrene purists out there? On a personal note, I don't care what medium kit 'X' comes in. If I like the character, the sculpting is good and the price is right, it's mine.
> 3. Why would a styrene kit be any harder to copy? It would be easy enough to build a kit, pour some silicone around it and pour resin to your hearts content. Many people do that anyway for spare/modification parts for this or that kit. Or, it shouldn't be that tough to scan parts and laser or machine out a mold for injection if there were deep enough pockets backing it. Granted, not by someone in a corrugated steel shack in BFE Thailand or the PI, but....



1. I'm in no way an expert on plastic moulding but yes..........from what I gather the steel moulds are the biggest expense...plus the packaging, marketing and possibly the cost of the plastic itself + plus any licence fees.

2. I think interest would probably wain if Monarch or Moebius started creating vinyl or resin. I think the reason why those 2 companies became popular in the first place is precisely because they were/are making plastic kits. I think there *are *styrene or plastic kit purists out there yes who wouldn't make or buy a resin or vinyl kit, but would make plastic kits.
Or at the very least people who would always buy the plastic kit (as long as it's good of course) over a resin or vinyl one.

3. Why would a styrene kit be any harder to copy? Well yes anyone could copy a styrene kit in vinyl or resin............but they wouldn't be able to copy it in plastic. Unless they made some expensive steel moulds. 
And that's assuming people would buy a vinyl or resin version of it anyway. Goes back to what I've already said.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> ...I think there *are *styrene or plastic kit purists out there yes who wouldn't make or buy a resin or vinyl kit, but would make plastic kits.
> Or at the very least people who would always buy the plastic kit (as long as it's good of course) over a resin or vinyl one.


I definitely fall into the second category. If someone were to produce the exact same kit in styrene, resin, and vinyl, I'd choose styrene every time. My primary reason is I've been building styrene kits for more than 40 years now, so it's the medium I'm most familiar with. If pressed, my second choice would be resin. I do have some vinyl kits in my stash, but I simply don't like the flexible nature of vinyl.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Zombie_61 said:


> I do have some vinyl kits in my stash, but I simply don't like the flexible nature of vinyl.


What do you have, and would you care to part with them? Shoot me an email if you would please. [email protected]


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I've been looking forward to this Bigfoot kit for years, can't wait or it to reach the UK.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> I definitely fall into the second category. If someone were to produce the exact same kit in styrene, resin, and vinyl, I'd choose styrene every time. My primary reason is I've been building styrene kits for more than 40 years now, so it's the medium I'm most familiar with. If pressed, my second choice would be resin. I do have some vinyl kits in my stash, but I simply don't like the flexible nature of vinyl.



Pretty much the same with me. Especially now the technology for making styrene kits has improved a lot over the past few years.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Disco58 said:


> What do you have, and would you care to part with them?


Best guess, I have more than 500 kits in my stash collected over many years, and I don't have any sort of inventory so I'm not really certain which vinyl kits I have. As best as I can remember, the majority of them are Star Wars figures--Chewbacca, Darth Vader, Luke, Leia, Obi-Wan, C-3PO, Boba Fett, etc. As I stated above I don't really like vinyl as a model kit medium, so any vinyl kits I have were purchased because I really liked them and they weren't available in any other medium; as such, I'd be resistant to the idea of parting with them.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

wolfman66 said:


> MrMurph,on the plastic wrap that was on the box it had a sticker stating limited run with how many is going to be made.But cant find the sticker now and might have thrown it out.But soon as get done with couple kits definitly hitting this one up with paints as its been way to long since had one:thumbsup:


That is the thing that made me go ahead and get it. I was happy when the news came out that it would be re-released, disappointed when it was canceled and only so-so when it surprised me as I saw it on the shelf. 

At fist it was just going to be a put together kit to serve as a reference. After looking at it it for a while, I decided it was close to what I was looking for, but not close enough without some changes. That winged mop on top may be sexy, but it definitely isn't menacing. Besides, isn't he supposed to have a pointy head? Okay, his name is Bigfoot, but do they need to be _that_ big, really? If he is going to have a loincloth, he ought to have some footwear don't ya' think? Or, maybe footwear and a satchel and forget the groin cover.

I don't build figure models so I have some questions for those who do.

Can model putty be thinned down and painted on to look like hair? I am experimenting but if somebody already knows if it can be done, it would help.

If not, how can hair be simulated on a plastic kit?


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Rub some putty on the seam, smooth the edges and scribe in the hair lines with a toothpic or sculpting tool.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I used the crappy grey/white Testors contour putty to build up the hair on my Aurora King Kong. I used a fine pointed paint brush dipped in alcohol to shape the putty into a fur texture matching the kit detail.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

wolfman66 said:


> MrMurph,on the plastic wrap that was on the box it had a sticker stating limited run with how many is going to be made.But cant find the sticker now and might have thrown it out.But soon as get done with couple kits definitly hitting this one up with paints as its been way to long since had one:thumbsup:


The sticker is Round 2's "1 Run of Fun" program sticker.

The program is R2s way of releasing kits that are in demand but don't have the needed market to sustain a regular release of the kit.

They will be releasing kits in a single limited run and when they are gone thats it. Curent releases are Bigfoot, and the Strange Change Mummy and Vampire. When the kits are sold out they won't be taking orders on a 2nd run.

In December they will be reissuing the MPC "Street Charger" under the 1 Run program billing it as the last time it will ever be available due to planned retroconverting the molds back to the Petty Nascar configuration.

As for the size of the run, if it's like the old Monogram /Revell SSP program the total run will probably be under 5000 kits.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Gave those techniques a try, thanks. Though I didn't think to use alcohol to thin the putty, doh! He isn't as dark as the pictures make him look.

Now my problem is coloring the hair. I want to give it some depth with something other than a black wash. And I don't want to go for the ghillie suit look too much. Tried lighter color washes over a dark brown, but that didn't look good. Dry brushing didn't work either. Can't figure what I am doing wrong. I want to put some gray hair in there too; top of the head, beard and down the back to put a few years on him.

I had definite ideas of how to build him to get what I wanted, smaller feet, hand able to grasp different things and a head that wasn't glued on. Now I just have to figure out to paint him. Once I get the body figured out I will blend the teeth into the mouth.



Y'all just thought Sasquatch and lycan were different legends. They have been hunting us for ages, and they enjoy the hunt as much as they enjoy the catch...evil beings. Taser rod guns and gas grenades. What they do with their captives is even scarier.


----------

